# African pygmy hedgehog setups!



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Pics please! I'm gonna house mine in a 3ft wooden vivarium but I was wondering what other people use etc. :grin1:


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

Mines not fully set up yet, i'm still waiting for some stuff to arrive, getting my APH next week  I've got a zoozone 2, i'll get some pics in a minute 

Edit: 
It's looking pretty bare at the moment, but I will have fleece liners in soon, and probably finacard in the litter tray, and more toys and stuff


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

My boys are stacked:










But they have the same setup inside:













Note:

My boys had a zoozone each before this so i knew they would be safe with the bars (i.e. if they were climbers etc) before i got them these bigger cages


----------



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

I had Xena in a similar set up to the last poster but after Xena attempted hibernation despite two heat mats I have bought her a snazzy 4ft viv!

This seems to be retaining heat much better and Xena is as snug as a bug in a rug :2thumb:


----------

